# Boarding Kennel Loses Dog In Hampton VA Beware!



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

This place has has multiple complaints. I have visited it myself once after hearing some rumors, and it smelled of urine so badly I wanted to turn and walk right back out. My husband wouldn't even go in because it was so bad outside of the building! I couldn't believe it when I saw this article, well, I guess I can actually. The press is being very nice to her for some reason. If I came home to find they lost my dog and didn't contact me, or even bother to look (or notice they were even missing a dog either way) I would be seeking some serious action against them.

Here is another complaint about some dogs that were boarded there that ended up having wounds on their necks from prong collars being left on the entire time and kennel cough.
http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/279/RipOff0279243.htm

Here is the recent article that came out after they lost Maddie the JRT.

http://www.dailypress.com/dp-local_tamara_0829aug29,0,4017068.column?page=2


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

From reading the article, I wonder just how the kennel owner thinks working with rescue dogs and a woman's shelter excuses loosing a boarded dog???? And not knowing about it for a week??? 
I think the newspaper really did good because it laid out the facts and let the readers sort them out -- You can say "Eh??? That doesn't add up!" for yourself.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks for replying! I hope others do add it up after reading the articles. I think it is so important that this gets out in the Hampton Roads area so please repost and spread the word. This place is no better than a puppy mill. They saw they are a rescue and charge a $200 adoption fee. I'd like to know where they are gettting these animals and if they are actually rescuing or if they are picking up free dogs and trying to make a buck off them. 
They now have a court date with animal control for having extremely manourished "rescue dogs" in their facility after being reported due to Maddie being lost. According to Maddie's owners the vet's that saw the dogs were very upset and one dogs condition was described as 'the worst' the vet has ever seen.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

For what it's worth, we are located in the Hampton Roads area and have checked out a couple of kennels to find one where we would feel comfortable boarding Abby when we need to (and can't leave her with friends instead). 

This was one of the kennels we looked at, and all I'll say is that it did not make a good impression. Quite the opposite. I would never leave my dog there, even without knowing that they have lost or injured other dogs. Just the cleanliness of the facility and the knowledge (or lack thereof) from staff would have me turning around and walking out.


----------

